# Adding Iron Oxide



## cosmeticaddict (Sep 25, 2009)

Have somene tried using Iron Oxide to color your soap? I wonder if the pigment will transfer on skin? Just having some thought of using Iron Oxide


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

If you use the proper amount it should not transfer to your skin or the washcloth . I have trouble with black not bleeding ,  so I use charcoal now.

Kitn


----------



## BluebirdMama (Sep 26, 2009)

Try spraying your oxide with alcohol so it blends easier, and there should never be any lumps in the mix when you transfer it to your soap... just a pinch is all you need for like a 4 oz bar. It's kinda potent.

-- edited because I can't type tonight --


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Sep 26, 2009)

I am going to try light amount and see what wil happen


----------

